# Does anybody think this looks like a nugget?



## macfixer01 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I'm used to nuggets having smooth edges and surfaces and a more of a rich gold color. Does anybody think this is a nugget in this auction? With the color, the grainy texture, and the way it looks all bound together I'm almost thinking it could be an amalgam of gold fines, black sand, and mercury? I've never worked with mercury on gold before though, I've only seen it in videos. Can someone offer an expert opinion please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290589586373

Thanks,

macfixer01


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 24, 2011)

The question mark in the sellers description throws up a big red flag in my mind, If they don't know what it is how are you supposed to know without being able to handle or test it. 
It certainly doesn't look natural to me, but then I'm not an expert, although I have handled quite a few natural nuggets.


----------



## eeTHr (Jul 24, 2011)

It doesn't look right to me, either. It looks like something that has been spray painted gold color.

Here is another listing by the same person, where he starts it off at just a little over half the silver weight price. And it's on the 6th day, with no bids, too---

8 Solid Silver Swedish Demitasse Spoons


----------



## Claudie (Jul 24, 2011)

According to the e-bay translation book, "I don't know" means "I know this is worthless, but if I tell you that, you won't buy it". :|


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2011)

Claudie said:


> According to the e-bay translation book, "I don't know" means "I know this is worthless,


Exactly! Gold is at this highest is has ever been in the history f the world, therefore you know full well this individual knows whether this is gold or not.Ironic,they are asking just a little less than full spot price for it,just goes to show that they know what gold is,and what it's worth.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 24, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> It doesn't look right to me, either. It looks like something that has been spray painted gold color.
> 
> Here is another listing by the same person, where he starts it off at just a little over half the silver weight price. And it's on the 6th day, with no bids, too---
> 
> 8 Solid Silver Swedish Demitasse Spoons




Hmmm I hadn't seen his silver auction. There may be no bids yet but most things that I would bother bidding on have no bids until the last seconds. Even if the price is still low now, I know if something has a dozen people already bidding on it half-way through the auction that when the auction ends there will be no money left to be made. I see he's also another joker who figures his 3.6 Ounces based on Avoirdupois and not Troy ounces. And I assume he probably knows exactly what he's doing.

macfixer01


----------



## eeTHr (Jul 25, 2011)

I hadn't noticed the Avoirdupois thing. Jeez.


----------

